
Show HN: Generate weekly report from your Git repos - timqian
https://github.com/timqian/weekly-report
======
kerneldeveloper
I read the code roughly. It seems that this project is just a wrapper of git
commands :)

~~~
timqian
Yeah, you are right. But makes life eaiser

